# Rain washing away top dress soil on new renovation



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

Stupid rain is washing away my soil on to the street. Just leveled out the yard last night and we had a nice rain this morning. Have areas that have washed on to the street. The yard has a slight slope to the street but its very gradual and not big. Suggestions on how to keep this from happening? I was going to get my seed down tonight or tomorrow but now i get to fix the lovely mess if it drys up enough. I will be covering with peat moss once I plant. Will this help some of it hold. Going to be tough not getting heavy rain for multiple weeks. I guess this is all part of the lovely renovation process. It's stressful!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@sheiraas Had same experience 2 years ago. Peat moss won't help. If you have PRG in the mix you should only hope for 2 weeks with no heavy rain or less. PRG picks up after 5-7 days and 2 weeks in is dense enough to reduce erosion.
M


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I used this for my renovation a few years ago. I put it around the perimeter of the yard, creating a barrier. Worked surprisingly well.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...-control-blanket/040-2000/p-1444423565122.htm


----------



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Mattsbay_18 I was actually stopping at menards after work to get my peat moss. I'll grab that erosion blanket and give it a shot. Geregelybg i was planning on doing and 80% KBG 20 PRG mix so hopefully that is enough to help. Now i get to go out in the street and scoop up my mess once it drys. At least i had not dropped my seed yet.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Did you use a roller? It helps pack it down and reduce runoff. Made a big difference for me. As for peat moss, it washes away pretty easily with rain unfortunately. I would use the roller after seeding and any amendments. Then add peat moss on top and hope for no rain or only drizzle.


----------



## sheiraas (Jun 6, 2019)

I did use a roller. The soil I got is very good sandy loam soil. Great to work with but also washes away pretty easy. I will make sure I roll the edges extra. THanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I used a product called M-Binder for my renovation last year per. This was recommended by @crunk and @pennstater2005. It worked great for me. It's a little tough to get it out of the spreader, but it works great over peat moss. You can get it from amazon.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Iceman said:


> I used a product called M-Binder for my renovation last year per. This was recommended by @crunk and @pennstater2005. It worked great for me. It's a little tough to get it out of the spreader, but it works great over peat moss. You can get it from amazon.


Regarding the m binder.....After contacting the folks at Nature Seed they noted that most folks apply it to the seed directly then peat on top. I think I'm going to try it this year but save a little for the peat as well.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

sheiraas said:


> I did use a roller. The soil I got is very good sandy loam soil. Great to work with but also washes away pretty easy. I will make sure I roll the edges extra. THanks for the suggestion.


Probably the difference in soil type then. Well, if you are using PRG, it will germinate in 2-3 days so I guess watch the weather and when you have a few days of no rain, hurry and put your soil back and seed. Though, if you get a big soaker rain, new grass doesn't have large roots and may wash away the germinated grass too... Once it grows to a couple inches, it should be ok so maybe a week.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I used a tackifier last year and multiple washouts. The tackifie helps on a short rain, but not a heavy downpour. It is just part of the reno risk.


----------

